# Best Tablet Deal - Refurbished Kindle Fire for $169



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone looking for a good tablet on a budget should check out the refurbished Kindle Fire for $169.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...8&qid=1327619743&sr=8-1&condition=refurbished


----------



## tenacious46 (Nov 8, 2008)

my cousin just recently told me he purchased a kindle 1/2 price...i do not know what kind he got tho.

but he was under the impression (he does not check things out very well) that he could install his own family tree program and upload pics to view at an upcoming reunion.

I told him I did not think Kindles would allow that.

can you tell me generally if they will or will any of the models allow this?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know what you mean by "his own family tree program". You can only install apps from supported markets on tablets. On iPads it's the App Store. On approved Android tablets, it's the Android Market. On Kindle Fires, it's the Amazon App Store. I'd be very curious to know where he bought a Kindle Fire at half price unless he bought it from someone desperate for cash.


----------



## tenacious46 (Nov 8, 2008)

I understand about the APP that one can install.
what i mean by "own family tree program" was that he purchased Legacy which is a program one can enter all sorts of family history. those who do this type of research keep their findings in programs such as these and share with others.

and he wanted to upload other pictures to show everyone.

i didn't think one could do that but thought it would ask just to be sure.
too bad he spent his money on something he cannot use.

thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It sounds like he purchased *computer* software which cannot be installed on a tablet.


----------



## tenacious46 (Nov 8, 2008)

that is exactly right.
he is not a happy camper.


----------

